
Ask HN: Would you be interested in an open-source Amazon Echo? - throwawayvoice
Hey HN,<p>A recent Amazon Echo question got a lot of attention here. I&#x27;ve considered developing Alexa Skills, but I don&#x27;t like that Amazon needs to approve your Skill in order to add it into the Alexa platform for general consumption. One of the blockers here is that if you try to build an integration with a device without that brand&#x27;s permission, it could be an infringement issue.<p>I was thinking I&#x27;d use Wit.ai to build open integrations for all or most home automation devices with open APIs. Users could then use the software in DIY projects with something like a Raspberry Pi and their own server.<p>How much interest is there for this?
======
runjake
If you actually got so far as to implement half of what you mentioned, you'd
be crazy not to commercialize it.

At some point, you'll need to develop commercial agreements with other
corporations. At that point, you'll probably need to have been commercialized.

Also, Amazon already has open source activity around Alexa:
[https://github.com/amzn/alexa-avs-raspberry-
pi](https://github.com/amzn/alexa-avs-raspberry-pi)

tl;dr: Just decide and get started.

------
drdaeman
If the idea's a complete autonomous, self-hosted system, then, of course it's
interesting.

Especially, if it won't be English-only or, even better, could be taught other
languages by a skilled end-user.

~~~
herbst
Agreed. But its as far from self hosted as even possible by using Facebooks
Wit.ai.

------
taprun
No. I don't want to have a device listening to everything I say or do.

~~~
malekascha
I think that the open source nature of this project would help in that regard.
Since there wouldn't be a specific set of hardware tied to it like with the
Echo and other devices, you could make a rig that only begins listening upon
being prompted to by a button.

------
askldfhjkasfhd
You may be interested in this -- Amazon open sources an RPi ALexa system.
[https://github.com/amzn/alexa-avs-raspberry-
pi](https://github.com/amzn/alexa-avs-raspberry-pi)

------
essofluffy
Yes.

